# Keezer rebuild



## Thefatdoghead (19/4/17)

Was going to sell the old girl but decided to keep it and spruce it up a bit. Also building a new brew space in the garage. More of a brewery/man cave really. 
New spotted gum collar. Turned out ok. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## TidalPete (19/4/17)

Looking good Gav. :super:
There's a lot to be said for reincarnation!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (20/4/17)

Thanks Pete 
Finished off the keezer today. I know a few people were asking about the regs. 
Took a photo of the pressure range and part numbers if anyone is interested.
I just havent had the time to search for them online. 
Anyway i just have to get some beer in the keezer now.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (21/4/17)

Finished the keezer job and all setup for brewday tomorrow. American brown is getting brewed.


----------



## angus_grant (22/4/17)

Does anyone have any experience with regs being in the keezer for longer periods?
Condensation problems?
I've got a bunch of regs which I'm wondering whether I install inside or outside.

PS: Sweet build gav.


----------



## earle (22/4/17)

I've had my Harris in my keezer for 3 years no worries.


----------



## Grott (22/4/17)

Obviously the coldness of the co2 cylinder hasn't been a concern Earle?
And would you see a concern with the mini regs, 16g bulbs or soda stream cylinder for the mini keg set ups?


----------



## angus_grant (22/4/17)

Gas reduces size/pressure at colder temps so your bottle "will empty" as it gets colder. 
Don't sweat it though. Still same amount of co2 in the bottle.


----------



## earle (22/4/17)

When i can't get any more out of the bottle in the keezer i swap it over to my conditioning fridge outside to get the last of the gas out as in that situation it is outside of the fridge. 

Cant comment on the mini regs as i don't have one.


----------



## mr_wibble (23/4/17)

earle said:


> I've had my Harris in my keezer for 3 years no worries.


Same as me, 3-4 years, Tesuco brand. No issues.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (26/4/17)

angus_grant said:


> Does anyone have any experience with regs being in the keezer for longer periods?
> Condensation problems?
> I've got a bunch of regs which I'm wondering whether I install inside or outside.
> 
> PS: Sweet build gav.


Thanks man. I spent all day on it lol

The regs should be sweet in the fridge at 3 degrees. I would only be concerned if they were under zero because the bellows rubber might not have the same properties at freezing temps. Any moisture could cease them up as well.


----------



## angus_grant (26/4/17)

The moisture is more my concern, not so much the temperature.

Think I'll install them outside, just in case. They'll be covered under the cabinet any way, so hidden away.

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Coldspace (26/4/17)

The environment in a fridge is dry due to the evaporator sucking moisture out of the air due to the refrig effect , similar to an aircon the system pulls moisture out as it cools down and this moisture then runs out a drain somewhere.
The time moisture will appear is when you open and warm humid air floods in and condensates in cold things such as a keg or say gas reg.
It's only brief and occasional and when you shut the lid , the moisture will soon disapate and your reg will dry.
I can see no issue with your regs in the fridge, possible issues will arise if going into freeze territory etc.
I had my regs in my old keezer for 10 years , no issues.
I keep mine out as my new setup has space, plus I get extra keg inside instead of gas bottle .plus I use it for other things as well as adjustments are easier etc
But for cosmetics or space, no worries. But if you can put them out, better.

Cheers


----------

